# Journey to Altmortis is out now at Smashwords



## thaddeus6th (May 6, 2013)

Yes, the next stand-alone book written by me is out now.

Actually it's out about a bit early because my computer has steam coming out of it, but that just means you lucky readers get to snaffle the latest fantastical morsel a bit sooner.

It's up at Smashwords for $2.99 at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/313503

However, the price can be cut to just $1.02 if you use the code XK87G. The code expires on 14 May, so get your copy while they're hot 

If you liked Bane of Souls I hope you'll also enjoy this, and if you haven't tried the former why not download a sample or two and see what you think?


Here's the blurb to whet your appetite:
Never steal from a thief.

Years ago the Brothers Whitworth stole  priceless heirlooms from Thaddeus and Lynette Falchester, but when the  siblings learn of their whereabouts the hunt is on. The Whitworths have  broken into the dead city of Altmortis, rumoured to hold the ancient  treasures of the Kuhrland. 

Accompanied by assorted  ne'er-do-wells, they brave the harsh Kuhrisch winter, a forest dripping  with blood and a village of monstrous demons to reach the remote city. 

But when Thaddeus and Lynette delve into the depths of Altmortis they find more than robbers lurking in the shadows…


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 7, 2013)

It's now up on Amazon for $2.99 (just under £2): http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00COAEOS8/?tag=brite-21

Slightly oddly it doesn't show up under my author profile page (Bane of Souls does). The book's probably only been out a few hours, so maybe that'll get added in the near future?


----------

